# Giant Vinegaroon Care



## Arianji (Jul 15, 2012)

First off, I am not sure where I should put this post because vinegaroons are technically *other arachnids* but perhaps the scorpion keepers would know best since their care appears to be similar. But let's go on with the post here anyways for taxonomy's sake. I am considering getting one of these fascinating animals, and I have done a good bit of research but I get a lot of conflicting information. So I would appreciate some experienced advice on the proper care of these animals. My questions:

What substrate are they best on: Sand, Coco fiber, a mix of both, or soil?

How large an enclosure? Some say they like to wander, others say they stay in their retreat

How much humidity? They live in the southwest which makes me think little, but a lot say to mist them.

Do females out live males?

How long do they live in general?

Can they be kept in groups?

Lastly What should I feed juveniles?

Thank y'all in advance for your responses.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Jul 15, 2012)

Arianji said:


> First off, I am not sure where I should put this post because vinegaroons are technically *other arachnids* but perhaps the scorpion keepers would know best since their care appears to be similar. But let's go on with the post here anyways for taxonomy's sake. I am considering getting one of these fascinating animals, and I have done a good bit of research but I get a lot of conflicting information. So I would appreciate some experienced advice on the proper care of these animals. My questions:
> 
> What substrate are they best on: Sand, Coco fiber, a mix of both, or soil?
> 
> ...


here's how I keep them 

- I use Coco fiber for substrate, depending on the time of year fall/winter I keep the substrate damp enough for them to hold a burrow. spring is typically when  Mastigoproctus giganteus wake up and I let the substrate dry out.
- I keep them in medium Kritter keepers with deep substrate about 4'' or 5'' and piece of cork bark for them to hide under.
- I read that females and males typically have the same lifespan but in my experience after a male matures he dies within a year.
- They live around 8 years or so I've had my oldest female for six and she's still going strong. (she has babies on her back right now) 
- Don't keep them in groups, they can be kept together for the first few weeks of coming of their moms back but after that cannibalism will occur. 
- Juveniles can be feed a wide range of feeder insects basically if it moves its food.

good luck

-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awesome17 (Jul 15, 2012)

I keep mine in a 5.5 gal. with about 3 to 4 inches of coco fiber so she can make tunnels, and I mist her every 3 days. I've heard they can live anywhere from 5 to 8 years, and I've heard, but don't know how true it is, that some asian vinegaroons can be kept in groups. I feed mine medium to large crickets, and her body length not including anything else is about 2.5 inches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldmanofthesea (Jul 16, 2012)

I want one of these bad. Thanks for all the care information. Ron


----------



## Arianji (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the speedy responses guys. That's all great advice. When will the babies be off their mamas back JohnDapiaoen? And any chance you'll be selling them, because I always support captive breeders, I never want to buy wild caughts.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Jul 16, 2012)

Arianji said:


> Thanks for the speedy responses guys. That's all great advice. When will the babies be off their mamas back JohnDapiaoen? And any chance you'll be selling them, because I always support captive breeders, I never want to buy wild caughts.


yeah I will be selling them, they should be off her back in a month or two. I'll let you know when they are. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arianji (Jul 17, 2012)

Well thank you, I will be looking forwards to it


----------

